# Learning MT at home



## TMA17 (Nov 14, 2017)

In my continuing search for my art of choice, i was wondering if MT basics can be learned and trained at home with a good heavy bag? I just bought one.  I went to a local MMA gym 2 weeks ago and they want $150 a month.  I was going to try this other place near me that a friend of mine works at and they do 3, 6 and 12 month plans. I never liked contracts like this.  The WC school is month to month and you can stop at any time.

I picked up a good MT DVD.  Other than sparring, which is great, MT seems like an art you can essentially learn on your own.  My thinking is that I would essentially be paying for some light sparring and some bag holding.

Guy wants me to come by tonight to do the tour/go over options.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 14, 2017)

so what you are saying is 
(A)  the MT instructor and gym is so crappy that you feel you could do better by yourself with no actual instruction.
(B)  you dont like the contract and dont want to pay that much.

if that is how you feel, then keep your money, skip the classes and go watch a Tony Ja movie.
but if you really want to train then train, why would you have to ask us for our opinion.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 14, 2017)

I never support the notion of learning on your own via video.  I do not believe in that approach. 

Sometimes money is well spent, to get quality instruction.


----------



## Aspida (Nov 14, 2017)

MT basics can be learned at home,yes,as well as many other martial arts.MT takes time of course and the fundamentals are same as kickboxing,but if you wish to go competitive however, you are going to need a Muay Thai master's touch to improve your skills. But if you wish to know how to defend yourself in a certain situation,i think that you can learn it by yourself at home.


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks.  MT like boxing are not as overly form based and being i have a boxing background i thought I’d ask.  The kicking will be a new challenge.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 14, 2017)

Learn it sure...do it well...not so much


----------



## Kababayan (Nov 14, 2017)

Punching and kicking a bag at home is better than nothing.  You can't necessarily learn MT because there is a lot involved with the art, such as timing, slipping, speed reaction etc.  So, can you learn the complete art at home?  No.  Can you develop punching power, technique, and have a blast beating up a heavy bag?  Yes, and there is nothing wrong with that.  If you are looking at it for self defense, a lot of it depends on your attitude.  "Street fighters" don't necessarily practice fighting, they just don't mind punching someone in the face.  If you are naturally aggressive, beating up a heavy bag at home can increase your self defense skills.  If you are not, it's good to get in the ring in a controlled, and hopefully insured, MT gym.   Enjoy.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't think it would be time wasted considering you have done other stuff before.

But a club of course would be better.

Do it. See how you go I suppose.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 14, 2017)

Kababayan said:


> Punching and kicking a bag at home is better than nothing.  You can't necessarily learn MT because there is a lot involved with the art, such as timing, slipping, speed reaction etc.  So, can you learn the complete art at home?  No.  Can you develop punching power, technique, and have a blast beating up a heavy bag?  Yes, and there is nothing wrong with that.  If you are looking at it for self defense, a lot of it depends on your attitude.  "Street fighters" don't necessarily practice fighting, they just don't mind punching someone in the face.  If you are naturally aggressive, beating up a heavy bag at home can increase your self defense skills.  If you are not, it's good to get in the ring in a controlled, and hopefully insured, MT gym.   Enjoy.


Anyone can buy a heavy bag and spend their time beating it up. They need to accept the possibility of injury if they have nobody to teach them good technique.  It’s funny how wrists and elbows and shoulders and hips and knees and ankles and fingers and toes get jammed up when people hit a bag with poor technique.

However, beating up a heavy bag at home, without instruction, is not training Muay Thai.


----------



## webmaster786 (Nov 15, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> In my continuing search for my art of choice, i was wondering if MT basics can be learned and trained at home with a good heavy bag? I just bought one. I went to a local MMA gym 2 weeks ago and they want $150 a month. I was going to try this other place near me that a friend of mine works at and they do 3, 6 and 12 month plans. I never liked contracts like this. The WC school is month to month and you can stop at any time.
> 
> I picked up a good MT DVD. Other than sparring, which is great, MT seems like an art you can essentially learn on your own. My thinking is that I would essentially be paying for some light sparring and some bag holding.
> 
> Guy wants me to come by tonight to do the tour/go over options.




Hello! I don't recommend you the learning of MT via video, If as your martial arts fighter. You have to go to the gym because in MT you have to learn a lot of things besides the kicks and punches that MT brings with it. If you're not someone like a teacher, how could you know if you're doing something right or wrong ?


----------



## DaveB (Nov 15, 2017)

Martial arts training is nothing without partners.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 16, 2017)

Muay Thai is more than learning the kicks and punches.  Far more.  How to throw the kicks and punches is the easy part.  Just about anyone who’s a little determined can do that.  The actual art is how to hit a fully resisting opponent and not get knocked out in the process.


----------



## marques (Nov 16, 2017)

TMA17 said:


> In my continuing search for my art of choice, i was wondering if MT basics can be learned and trained at home with a good heavy bag? I just bought one.  I went to a local MMA gym 2 weeks ago and they want $150 a month.  I was going to try this other place near me that a friend of mine works at and they do 3, 6 and 12 month plans. I never liked contracts like this.  The WC school is month to month and you can stop at any time.
> 
> I picked up a good MT DVD.  Other than sparring, which is great, MT seems like an art you can essentially learn on your own.  My thinking is that I would essentially be paying for some light sparring and some bag holding.
> 
> Guy wants me to come by tonight to do the tour/go over options.


Fitness is highly relevant in MT. This bit you can largely train on your own or guided by any personal training.

Striking is easier to train on our own than grappling, which is already something.

BUT it is dificult to go above a certain level without direct instruction and a variety of partners/opponents. Even with instruction it is dificult, due to our own or instructors limitations.

I train on my own but it is for my pleasure, not to become the greatest. I know I can improve an individual technique or some details, but without a live opponent I don’t think it is exactly martial, but rather sort of fitness...


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 16, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> so what you are saying is
> (A)  the MT instructor and gym is so crappy that you feel you could do better by yourself with no actual instruction.
> (B)  you dont like the contract and dont want to pay that much.
> 
> ...


You are the guy who needs to try it on your own for a while, until you think you have some skill. Then go to the trial classes and have an open mind. If you really think you can do better on your own, have at it. But you are totally missing the MA part of the equation.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Nov 22, 2017)

Your best bet is to go to a reputable Muay Thai Dojo that is known to be a good school. It's always best to go to an expert if you want to learn something new


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 22, 2017)

senseiblackbelt said:


> Your best bet is to go to a reputable Muay Thai Dojo that is known to be a good school. It's always best to go to an expert if you want to learn something new


I do not disagree. I am just trying to get a dialog about the differences in how people are taught the kicks.


----------

